# [vmware server] Echec du démarrage (résolu)

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Bonjour,

Depuis la dernière mise à jour du systeme, lors du démarrage du serveur vmware, j'obtiens l'erreur  suivante :

```
 * Starting VMware services:

 *   Virtual machine monitor                                                                   [ !! ]

 *   Virtual machine communication interface                                                   [ ok ]

 *   VM communication interface socket family:                                                 [ !! ]

 *   Virtual ethernet                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1 (background)                                          [ ok ]

 *   DHCP server on /dev/vmnet1                                                                [ ok ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8 (background)                                          [ ok ]

 *   DHCP server on /dev/vmnet8                                                                [ ok ]

 *   NAT service on /dev/vmnet8                                                                [ !! ]

 * VMware is not properly configured! See above.                                               [ !! ]
```

Quelle peut etre la cause de ce problème ?Last edited by sylvain.bonnemaison on Sun Feb 07, 2010 10:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

J'ai reinstaller le composant vmware-modules et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

----------

## xaviermiller

Question : as-tu mis à jour le kernel ?

Dans ce cas, tu dois impérativement recompiler tous les modules. La meilleure solution est d'installer module-rebuild et de lancer 

```
module-rebuild rebuild
```

 après toute compilation du kernel.

----------

